# Maryland slot car show-sept 25



## njdcball (Mar 16, 2011)

21st MARYLAND SLOT CAR SHOW & SWAP MEET – September 25, 2016

All Slot Car Hobbyists, Racers & Collectors

With 4 DAYS TO GO, we now have almost 90 tables reserved. There are only a couple of potential table spaces left, so if you’re interested in a table, please let me know ASAP.

Our 21st MARYLAND, Slot Car Show & Swap Meet will be held on Sunday, SEPTEMBER 25th, 10A-2P at the HILTON GARDEN INN, WHITE MARSH MALL, BALTIMORE, MD at 5015 Campbell Boulevard, Baltimore, MD 21236. Local phone is 410-427-0600. Conveniently located off of Maryland INTERSTATE 95, at EXIT 67B.

SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT! Don’t miss a 1/24 scale slot track setup sponsored by Todd Brace and the INTERSTATE HOME SLOT RACERS Club. It’s a 24’ long x 5.5 feet wide Scalextric 3-lane track only available for a couple of years and not in the US. See this rare layout with club racers running some vintage and newer cars on it.

NOTE: Doug Keys will be selling a large group of "Resin Dudes" (Rick Swavely’s) cars, bodies, parts, chassis & proto type bodies, plus a few reproduction O" gauge body parts Rick produced as well.

Show admission (10am) is $5/person; kids under 12 free and EARLY "floor rights" at $20/person starting around 8am. 

All tables are $30 each. TABLES are 6 footers and if you take 2 or more, helpers are free. If you want to bring in a helper, but are only taking one table, then it's an additional $10. However, there’s no extra charge if helper is a member of your immediate family (wives, significant others or kids)

Just like our previous shows, this show will have thousands of vintage and new slot cars and accessories in all scales - HO, 1/48/, 1/43, 1/32 & 1/24 setup in two adjoining banquet rooms. 

Just a few of the more familiar names setting up tables this year are:
Bob Beers (Mr. Aurora), Mario Pisano (M&MHobbies); Guy Graziano; Cheryl Lincoln-WIZZARD HIGH PERFORMANCE; 
Jeff Clemence- (MotorCityToyz); Rich Shanfeld (Phila vendor-Great Traditions Hobbies - 1/32 & 1/24 large scale slots); 
Joe Hopkins; Allan Twitty (Jersey vendor-HO & vintage large scale); Doug Keys (vintage all scales); Bob Lusch (BadL Hobbies-HO cars/parts/accessories); Dave Simms (DCM Raceway/racing parts); Bill Houck (vintage all scales); Steve Sanders (vintage AFX), Craig Holler (Deadplasti-large scale and vintage slots); Brad Blohm (vintage/rare 1/24 slots); Sam Ogden (vintage/rare large scale 1/24 slots); Bill Sadler (vintage AFX & more); Bob Royal (vintage slots & Hot Wheels); Eric Warren; Rob Bonner and Norm Marciniak (Chicago vendor-vintage HO slots and custom reproductions) as well as myself (Elliot- NoVA area-vintage cars/accessories all scales) to name just a few. Plus quite a few new hobbyists setting up tables for this show as well!

We have slot car hobbyists setting up table displays from all over the country including Michigan, Ohio, Illinois, Pittsburgh/Western PA, Philly/So.Jersey, NY/north NJ/Conn metro area, Buffalo/upstate NY, VA Beach/Richmond. Plus, lots of local hobbyists from the Baltimore area, Washington DC/Northern VA area and the Delaware area as well. 

So, if you are thinking about attending and need directions or show info, contact me (Elliot Dalberg) [email protected]; 
703-960-3594 (home); 703-901-4262 (cell) or Doug Keys - [email protected]; 301-474-6596. 

NOTE: FOR THOSE OF YOU INTERESTED: OUR SPRING 2017 SHOW IS SCHEDULED FOR SUNDAY, MARCH 26th – 2017 --- THE LAST SUNDAY IN MARCH.

Anyway, I hope to see you all there again, because it’s always a fun event. Thanks 
Elliot Dalberg
6128 Stegen Drive, Alexandria, VA 22310
(703) 960-3594; [email protected]


----------

